# Hunters Prepare for Ohio's Fall Turkey Hunting Season



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Fall wild turkey hunting opens in 48 Ohio counties on Saturday, Oct. 13, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife.More...

More...


----------

